# Ideas For Puppy Surface Exposure Experiences



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you are thorough! I don't think I'VE even been on that many surfaces! Yogi is going to be the best adjusted little puppy in the world. 

But in response to your question, no, I am completely useless and have nothing to add!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Anne, since your husband is so handy, you might want to look up some ideas on how to make agility equipment at home. There are terrific items that are so easy, for instance, a wobble board. Simply a 4x4 sheet of pressboard with a wooden finial (you know, a ball that decorates the end post on a banister) attached to the bottom. At first you hold it steady to make sure it doesn't shift under his weight and scare him, but as he gets braver you let it move a bit more and eventually he will be walking all over it without batting an eye. I also purchased a heavy duty children's tunnel (more expensive than a cheap toy but not as pricey as a 'real' agility grade tunnel) we play with it indoors on rainy days and it's lots of fun. Your husband can also make the agility "ring" they jump through out of plastic flex ribbed tube, tape it together and paint it. Obviously you wouldn't want a puppy jumping yet, but you can teach him to walk through it and make it a game. 

If your husband has any plastic tarp (the heavy kind with grommets in the corners) you can put that down and walk with him over that, it crackles a lot.

Last fall, I assisted in a class that did lots of things like this and it's so good for the dogs. Anything out of the ordinary, no matter how silly. Get a big bowl of water and see if he will 'bob for treats' . Does Toby have a baby pool? If not, try to find one. It's a great way to spend a pretty afternoon. You put your chair out there and blow bubbles in the back yard while Yogi zooms around the backyard chasing bubbles and jumping in and out of the pool. If you don't mind drying off the pup afterwards it will wear him out 

I wish I could come over and play fun games with Yogi, you all are going to have a blast!
Kristy


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How about something soft and spongy like one of those egg crate mattress toppers? We have patches of Sphagnum moss out back that are a pleasure to walk on, not sure you have it down there though. A waterbed would be an unusual experience for him too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A grooming table!!!!!!!!!

I like to take puppies to the kids' park, where they have lots of cool equipment to climb on. A lot of ours around here have "wobble tables", and of course there is mulch (yum!), pea gravel, often sand, and lots of neat equipment to climb on.

You probably already know this, but just in case....right around 16 weeks old there is a "fearful period". Even the best adjusted dogs will sometimes show signs of being afraid of things that never bothered them before. Just be aware of it, and back off on introducing new things for a couple of weeks at that time. If you do see him show caution or fear around that time, just be very matter-of-fact about whatever is spooking him, and he will quickly get over it. It lasts just a couple of weeks usually.
The theory, which makes sense to me, is that that's about the age that momma dog will typically let them out a lot on their own (often kicking them out, in fact) and that's nature's way of protecting them. They are suddenly leary of new experiences, which keeps them from boldly getting into situations they cannot handle.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks guys! I should add he's also been on a bed with a gel topper (ours!), linoleum at the Cleveland airport and rubber matting.

I'll check with the hubby to see if he can fabricate some fun things for him like a see saw or something like that and an agility ring. We do have one of those tarps, covering the boat in the back, so I'll see if he can take it down for a session. We don't have a baby pool, but I do have an Endless Pool (tiny indoor pool with a motor churning current) that we will introduce him to slowly. He's been in the pool house with me for a short back therapy session for me, but didn't go in the water. I think once we get him used to the water he'll enjoy chasing me in there! 

I'm not sure we have any moss anywhere, but I'll look! He's had lots of experience walking in mounds of leaves, trying to retrieve each and every one! He also got a light dusting of snow, but I really can't count it because it was gone by noon. He also got his first exposure to Texas rain- can't say he was a big fan of it.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Sometimes at puppy camp one of the things we do is to put a bunch of things in a line and have the pups go over them. Different surfaces and levels in a row.
Such as a plastic step stool (one step), a wooden plank up about 3 inches from the floor on cement blocks, flat pillows, old telephone book, metal cookie sheet, a hula hoop lying flat on the floor etc. We reward the pup for going on or over. Sometimes if they are hesitant we reward for looking or touching the object to start them off.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm just wondering what would happen if a pup is not exposed to these surfaces when young? Could they really become afraid? I was so paranoid about parvo Molly was only exposed to concrete, carpet, tile, and linoleum until she got all her shots. The first time she saw an agility A-frame at 7-8 months she went right over it when I was worried she might fall. I have never seen her hesitate putting her paws on any surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

solinvictus said:


> Sometimes at puppy camp one of the things we do is to put a bunch of things in a line and have the pups go over them. Different surfaces and levels in a row.
> Such as a plastic step stool (one step), a wooden plank up about 3 inches from the floor on cement blocks, flat pillows, old telephone book, metal cookie sheet, a hula hoop lying flat on the floor etc. We reward the pup for going on or over. Sometimes if they are hesitant we reward for looking or touching the object to start them off.


Any chance you have some photos to illustrate? It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am assuming you do not have access to snow. If you have an indoor arena, there is usually an area in the back, that has the ice/snow that the zamboni has removed from the rink. My puppies, as well as my kids, enjoy playing in the "snow"


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't see metal on the list. Our local schools have metal steps that lead up to the portables. The ball park has metal bleachers.

Also things that move, like those bridges at playgrounds. And elevators. But not escalators!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

What about moon dust, lava and hot coals?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

In search and rescue training the dogs need to go over chain link. You start by laying it on the ground and then you slowly lift it by putting a 1x2 under it and so on until it is high off the ground.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I was also going to suggest metal. We live in a suburb where there isn't a ton on the ground, but we took Enzo to a dock diving event in downtown Detroit and walking over the metal grates freaked him out. 

Also, you should consider it lucky that he's seen snow but isn't in it all the time! We brought Enzo home in February and were housebreaking him at that point. When the snow started melting, we'd have to walk him around until he found a patch that was left because he thought he could only pee on snow. lol


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We got two new exposures today- Toby knocked down our metal divider between two areas our family room. It's basically extender panels for our ex-pen. I guided Yogi over them and he thought it was fun! Then I put him on top of our wrought iron bench and table and let him safely explore. He also thought that was interesting and wasn't even fazed by the holes in it. My motor scooter is housed on a sheet metal (with a decoration in it) platform on rollers so we can wheel it around the garage to store it and we'll take that off and let him play with that. 

I appreciate your ideas everyone. I'll be scouting out places in our neighborhood and area to show him as soon as it's safe for him vaccination wise. Until then we are going to be creating some exposures here.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Snow and Ice! LOL, I realize that's not possible in Dallas. Those are the only things that really seemed to surprise Bella. I've actually been walking her through one of the hockey rinks behind our house on our walks. I'm amazed how good her traction is on ice.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I"m not sure teaching dogs (other than SAR of course) to climb chain link is a good idea!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

since you're going to water...lots of docks have metal ramps - a new surface your dog will not like!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nairb said:


> Snow and Ice! LOL, I realize that's not possible in Dallas. Those are the only things that really seemed to surprise Bella. I've actually been walking her through one of the hockey rinks behind our house on our walks. I'm amazed how good her traction is on ice.


Well, we got snow and ice and he enjoyed it a little too much IMO!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, we got snow and ice and he enjoyed it a little too much IMO!!


In Dallas? Wow. I have to think that's a rarity. Shut the city down. 

What surprised me the most is Bella's traction walking on the hockey rink. Of course, if she ran on it, she would slip and slide all over the place, but she instantly figured out how to navigate it, and trots around on it like its not even there. One time, I fell down, and she came over all worried that I might be hurt. LOL. She's never gone down on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

